# Neomycin for SIBO-C



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

Has anyone tried just Neomycin for SIBO?

I received a positive breath test that was very high in methane (baseline was around 60, spiking to over 100 with lactulose). I've been prescribed Neomycin, 4g daily for 10 days. To me this seems like an extremely high dose (I'm very small), and having just spent the past hour reading up on the dangerous side effects, I'm worried about starting it.

What dose has anyone else taken? Was it worth it? I'm having trouble finding a 'normal' dose for SIBO as it seems most people take it with xifaxan.

Any input is appreciated! I'm desperate to feel better soon but don't want to risk my long-term health in the process..

Thanks!!


----------



## Filbert (May 25, 2017)

This has probably reached you too late but I can't stress this enough: *DO NOT* TAKE NEOMYCIN.

I took 1g per day for 10 days alongside Rifaximin as per the Pimentel protocol when I found that my Methane was 11ppm. What an absolute idiot I am!!! After reading multiple articles about permanent hearing loss as an "uncommon" side effect (should be "highly likely"!!!) side effect, being cautioned by doctors, gastros, even the pharmacist, I was stubborn enough to still CONVINCE my gastro to give it to me. 3 weeks after my 10 day dose, I woke up with my right ear feeling full and weaker than my left ear. 1 week after that my left ear followed suit, feeling full as well. Picture it as when you have high pressure in your ear from flying or swimming, but not ever being able to get your ears to 'pop'.

I'm on week 5 now, and I'm fully expecting it to get worse, and I expect it will stay for life.

I can assure you that if I could go back to having bowel problems instead of having a constant feeling that I'm going to wake up deaf, I would never ever entertain taking this poison!!!

Once again, *DO NOT TAKE NEOMYCIN*


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I've taken Neomycin and did not have any side effects. Neomycing and Rifaxmin together helped me temporarily.


----------

